# what drugs are needed for a frozen cycle?



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

We are going to have one in a few months since I got OHSS and I trying to understand where to get drugs as cheaply as possible.

Thanks

PS: I know that Buserelin Acetate will be needed for downreg. How much does Asda sell it for?


----------



## sammijackson (Jan 10, 2011)

hiya,    ive had a FET (BFP) on the nhs so im afraid i dont know about cost but the medication i took was 

Buserelin acetate
Progynova tablets (HRT) 2mg 
Crinone progesterone gel

hope this helps x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Have you been told that you need a medicated cyle?  I had a sucessful unmedicated cycle and of course I didn't have to pay for any drugs.


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes girls, it will be a medicated one as my cycle is very irregular. I am not yet given the drug protocol but the nurse mentioned it will probably include the ones mentioned on this list.......

I am worried about taking time off for scans and bloods as I will be in a new job. Should I tell my new manager??


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Freya77
I have just gone through medicated fet cycle and am also in a new job. I chose not to.tell my new boss and used holiday where possible. I think it all depends on how you think they will respond to your treatment. I only had 3 scans before et and then booked 3 days holidaying for the transfer. I'm due to test on weds, just praying its worked this time 

Good luck on the treatment and good luck with the new job .

Ruthybee


----------



## sammijackson (Jan 10, 2011)

i told my manager straight away, which was really helpful to me because they were very supportive and swapped shifts for me when i had appointments to go 2. i ended up having alot of time off due to ohss and also has the 2ww off sick as well but because they knew why, i didnt get any absent concerns etc.
if u do tell ur management they have to respect ur confidentiality  

xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

I would worry telling a manager when i was new in a job.... i guess you would be in a probationary period and giving them this information may not put you in a favourable light. It is of course your choice though!

I only needed 2 scans before ET.... i had ET in the morning and had to go to a meeting in the afternoon so didnt take time off. And you wont be at risk of OHSS from FET!

As for drugs... I was on Buserlin to D/r... then Progynova 2mg increasing to 3x2mg and Utrogestan pessaries (progestrogen). I carried on with the Progynova and utrogestan until my 12th week of pregnancy (another added cost to factor in!)

Good luck! And Ruthy - hope you get your BFP too!

k


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Many thanks everyone and good luck to us all  

I dont think they could fire me as I work in the NHS   but I am not sure what my manager may say as I dont know her yet. I just hope she has children...


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Freya

For FET, I down regged with the pill and then had to take progynove tablets 3 times a day and then after about a week, vaginal pessaries twice a day.

xx


----------

